

Hacking my Diet, Day 1 - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/12/hacking-my-diet-day-1.html

======
DanielStraight
Maybe I don't understand the extent of the author's fear, but this seems a
bizarre way to try to improve your diet. Why not just learn to cook simple,
traditional foods that feature vegetables? No traditional cook would serve a
big bowl of plain spinach. Why would you even want to teach yourself to eat
that?

